# Hollywood Undead Concert!!!



## GothDragon666 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dude, I just got back from the most amazing concert EVER with my best friend, holy shit, went to see Hollywood Undead in Sacremento, oh my god, I love them, it was amazing. FunnyMan crowd surfed, Da Kurlzz screamed with Atreyu (they came on before HU), we all sang in harmony to the lyrics, and I got sucked into a mosh pit, what's funny is that no one wanted to fight me, cuz I scared them. I snarled like a dragon, so I think that's what scared them. But HU was really good, they know how to put a show on, they were really nice (albiet wasted as fuck) and were really funny. My friend and I had a really good fuckin' time, it was just...epic.

Anyone else got recent concert stories, or were you even there at HU in Sacremento? 

And if you don't like HU fine, just tell me what you do like.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 19, 2009)

Why does there have to be 6 of them? That seems a little excessive and this is a recession. 


Perhaps they should scale back like Wu-Tang and have one guy produce everything and another guy rap stuff through a toilet paper tube


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

They're okay I guess.  Never really got into the "Linkin Park and their numerous wannabes" genre though.  My cousin likes them though.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 19, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Anyone else got recent concert stories,



I went to a Deathklok/Mastodon concert. No words can explain its epic/awesomeness. Fuck this Hollywood fags bullshit.


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2009)

My favorite part, was when you used comma splices, everywhere in your paragraph, for no apparent reason, at all.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Nov 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My favorite part, was when you used comma splices, everywhere in your paragraph, for no apparent reason, at all.


 
And my least favourite part of your sentence was when you spammed this thread for no reason at all. Either write something productive, or don't write at all.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

You like whiny pseudo-rap.

Also one post isn't spam.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 19, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> we all sang in harmony to the lyrics, and I got sucked into a mosh pit,




^ This ^ part makes me sad. 


The only good thing about the group, is the dude with the pure white mask looks pretty cool. 

The rest of it is pretty bad.


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> And my least favourite part of your sentence was when you spammed this thread for no reason at all. Either write something productive, or don't write at all.



Okay your name is GothDragon666 and you went to a Hollywood Undead concert.  You are a teenage poser mallgoth Hot Topic chick who claims goth like everyone else these days.

Brutal.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Nov 19, 2009)

Of course, I made the mistake of being myself on this site, and Jesus, people have to be rude and immature. Is it too much to ask for some mature, thoughtful people? If you don't like what I like, that's fine, you can say that in a way that doesn't make you look like little twelve year olds. 
Lastdirewolf, you're fine. You display a bit more maturity than the rest of these idiots.


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Of course, I made the mistake of being myself on this site, and Jesus, people have to be rude and immature. Is it too much to ask for some mature, thoughtful people? If you don't like what I like, that's fine, *you can say that in a way that doesn't make you look like little twelve year olds. *
> Lastdirewolf, you're fine. You display a bit more maturity than the rest of these idiots.



Did you read your original post?  Oh lawd.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

Correcting grammar is immature, damn you.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope my comment was appreciated. It was a good gag


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Correcting grammar is immature, damn you.



At least my friend's name isn't holy shit like the OP's is.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

Wait, what friend?  I am confuse.


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Wait, what friend?  I am confuse.






GothDragon666 said:


> Dude, I just got back from the most amazing concert EVER *with my best friend, holy shit, went to see Hollywood Undead in Sacremento,* oh my god, I love them, it was amazing. FunnyMan crowd surfed, Da Kurlzz screamed with Atreyu (they came on before HU), we all sang in harmony to the lyrics, and I got sucked into a mosh pit, what's funny is that no one wanted to fight me, cuz I scared them.



That.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh.








Oh wait I get it.  Hah.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 19, 2009)

Got two problems with OP's post. Huge problems.

1) 





GothDragon666 said:


> amazing concert



2) 





GothDragon666 said:


> Sacramento



DOES NOT COMPUTE.

As a resident of the greater Sacramento area since 2001 I can vouch. 

I think Giant Squid is the only worthwhile band I've seen up here in the last eight years.

edit: Cherry Poppin' Daddies played Modesto late in summer but that's not Sacramento enough. MY STATEMENTS STAND, YES.


----------



## goose (Nov 19, 2009)

They should work out. They look like a waggling heap of trucker caps, masks, fabric and bird legs.


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Got two problems with OP's post. Huge problems.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



When did you see Giant Squid?  That's awesome.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> When did you see Giant Squid?  That's awesome.



Two years ago.

They are AMAZING.

edit: 

They're former Sacramento dudes so they've got a following among metal people in this area.


----------



## Isen (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm glad you had fun at a concert.  Also hardcore dancing is pretty awful but occasionally amusing to watch.

I am trying really hard not to say something patronizing.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 20, 2009)

GRAAH. I've always wanted to go to a HU concert. :c


----------



## goose (Nov 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> ...



It's always nice to see someone being motivated to do something creative. Sometimes it feels kind of good to be straightforward. Still, the tattooed singer guy should seriously consider working out. His arms look like decorated chopsticks.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2009)

goose said:


> It's always nice to see someone being motivated to do something creative. Sometimes it feels kind of good to be straightforward. Still, the tattooed singer guy should seriously consider working out. His arms look like decorated chopsticks.


There's creative, and then there's "Gtfo back to Livejournal with your cookie-cutter teen angst bullshit."

My creative motivation is bettar.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3062902


----------



## goose (Nov 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> There's creative, and then there's "Gtfo back to Livejournal with your cookie-cutter teen angst bullshit."
> 
> My creative motivation is bettar.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3062902



Nice!

+watch


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Bitches is a rather nice family song ^^


----------

